# Proxy Server setting via Group Policy



## wishyboy (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi all

We have just installed Websense Software for Internet Filtering. We now want to point all our 250+ PCs to the Proxy Server. Rather than doing this individually on each PC, I understand this can be done via Group Policy (GP). I have identified that in the UserConfig, under Windows Settings\Internet Explorer Maintenance\connection you can select Proxy Settings. Here I enable Proxy, set the Proxy IP and to use the same proxy for all addresses.
On saving and assigning the GPO to the workstation, it fails to apply the settings. However, if you manually set the options under the Tools\Connections Tab within IE6 it works fine.

We are running Server 2003 with XP Workstaions (Sp2) with IE6. All fully patched.

Anyone got any ideas!!!!!

Dave:


----------



## BigDaddy13 (Sep 5, 2007)

You can make that change in your default domain policy
under the user configuration. 
It should work withou applying it to workstations.
Since you are making the change apply to users....no workstations
are needed to be specified.


----------



## wishyboy (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi BigDaddy13

Thanks for the reply. I have tried this and all works great. Saved me loads of time and work.

I was trying to set it at the Workstation OU but for some reason, this never worked, even though I was making the same settings.

Anyway, jobs a good'n.

Thanks for your assistance


----------



## Dubl D (Aug 14, 2008)

Does anybody have an idea how to set the same GPO for Firefox?


----------

